# Configuration SimpleBackUp ou Sauvegardes



## Pochtroi (30 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Je veux que mon Ubuntu se sauvegarde tout seul, un peu comme TimeMachine, mais je ne sais pas trop comment le configurer.
J'ai téléchargé SBackUp et configuré en version administrateur ce que je voulais. Mais je ne comprends pas ce que chaque dossier contient précisément.
Tous mes DD sont sauvegardés par TimeMachine quand je suis sous OS X.
Je veux donc simplement sauvegarder le système, les préférences et le dossier utilisateur de Linux.

SBackUp est configuré comme ceci :
Inclure

/var/
/home/
/user/local/
/etc/
Exclure

/media/ (mes autres volumes)
/var/run/
/var/cache/
/var/spool/
/var/tmp/
/home/anard/Téléchargements/
Est-ce qu'il sauvegardera bien tout mon système et mes réglages/préférences ? À quoi correspondent exactement chacun de ces dossiers ?

Dois-je désactiver la sauvegarde intégrée à Ubuntu (Préférences système -> Sauvegardes) qui pourrait entrer en conflit, ou est-ce que ça me fera une sauvegarde complémentaire ?

Serait-il possible de configurer la sauvegarde intégrée à Ubuntu pour sauver le système, les préférences et mon dossier utilisateur sans avoir à passer par un logiciel tiers (SBackUp) ?

Je préfère tant que possible utiliser les logiciels intégrés et ne pas pourrir le disque de toutes sortes d'extensions qui viennent en doublon avec ce qui existe déjà. Si la sauvegarde intégrée fonctionne aussi bien, je la préfèrerais à SBackUp.

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Mars 2015)

ReSalut

Tu as Backintime.

@+


----------



## Pochtroi (30 Mars 2015)

Merci, mais justement, j'aurais voulu me passer d'un logiciel tiers. L'outil de sauvegarde intégré à Ubuntu n'est pas terrible ? Que fait-il exactement ?
Et ma question portait aussi sur le contenu de ces dossiers système : /var/, /user/local/, /etc/, /var/run/, /var/cache/, /var/spool/...
/home/, je crois savoir que c'est mes dossiers utilisateurs et /media/ mes volumes, mais je n'en suis pas certain...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Mars 2015)

Le principal de tes données utilisateur sont sous /home.
Ensuite le reste n'est pas indispensable. Il suffit de sauver /home et de réinstaller le système et les joliciels  en cas de malheur.

Tu peux aussi sauvegarde /etc (paramètres systèmes), mais il vaut mieux tout réinstaller proprement et réinjecter les données utilisateur.

@+


----------



## Pochtroi (30 Mars 2015)

Bah oui, mais justement c'est lourd et ça prend pas mal de temps de devoir réinstaller tous les logiciels et reconfigurer toutes les préférences système et des joliciels à chaque fois (bien qu'à priori, ça n'arrive pas tous les 4 matins)...

Aussi, mon /home/ étant sur un DD séparé, normalement, je ne devrais pas avoir de souci en cas de réinstallation du système. La sauvegarde du /home/ est juste une sécu en cas de défaillance du DD concerné.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Mars 2015)

Pochtroi a dit:


> Bah oui, mais justement c'est lourd et ça prend pas mal de temps de devoir réinstaller tous les logiciels et reconfigurer toutes les préférences système et des joliciels à chaque fois (bien qu'à priori, ça n'arrive pas tous les 4 matins)...
> 
> Aussi, mon /home/ étant sur un DD séparé, normalement, je ne devrais pas avoir de souci en cas de réinstallation du système. La sauvegarde du /home/ est juste une sécu en cas de défaillance du DD concerné.




Tout juste.


----------

